# Sore back from Sit Ups



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Now I know everyone will tell me sit ups are bad for me, but I need to get myself capable of doing 1000's if I am to stand any chance in the Army...

After just 10 or so I get really sore in my lower back, not directly in the middle but slightly off to the sides.

It does feel like the soreness is from back is hitting the mat every time, so I am guessing this is more down to form than a weak back?

Any advice welcome 

For the record my knees are bent, my hands to the side of my head and I try to pull from abs, my lower back does seem to be the first thing to hit the mat on the way back down though.

Ta!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds like...

Bad Form or Weak Core

The bits Cookie has given should help you...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Yep, was thinking it might be core, but think it is just as likely down to form.

Any suggestions on what I should be making sure of form wise?

Might it be prudent to swap to crunches or something for a few weeks while I work on my core?

May have to postpone the insight weekend I have in April!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Get into doing turkish get ups for a few weeks to strengthen your abs then try again..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Get into doing turkish get ups for a few weeks to strengthen your abs then try again..


Muahahahahahahahahhahaha

Thats all I have to say to that


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Muahahahahahahahahhahaha
> 
> Thats all I have to say to that


I'm guessing these are a bit hard then...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Any differences between starting up or down?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Any what number of reps/sets?!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

what the hell are turkish get ups?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

DB said:


> what the hell are turkish get ups?


http://www.google.co.uk/


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

robbiedont said:


> Any what number of reps/sets?!


5x5 each side buddy and start with about 5-10kg dumbbell till you get the form right..

Explode from the bottom position to upright then nice and steady downwards, do all reps for each side before switching..


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

DB said:


> what the hell are turkish get ups?


Pain in a minute.....hahahahaha

Probably one of the best ab & condition exercises there is...


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

TH&S said:


> Muahahahahahahahahhahaha
> 
> Thats all I have to say to that


Are you still doing these?

Or did I forget to mention?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Are you still doing these?
> 
> Or did I forget to mention?


Yup still doing them. Should hopefully get to a 20kg Db soon.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

TH&S said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/


I'll remeber that when u ask for help next time


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

DB said:


> I'll remeber that when u ask for help next time


Google doesn't have the answer to "Db can you do that think you do to me with your big toe...." :rolleye11


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Turkish get-ups are horrible


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

is there much different in doing crunches rather than situps? i think sit ups are wasted energy!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

offo said:


> is there much different in doing crunches rather than situps? i think sit ups are wasted energy!


Yep, its a military requirement!

So get practising!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i am good ad situps i did sit ups for over 10 minutes :S whilst listening to a greenday song on american idiot  and i did the plank for longest in my class... but that was a few months ago but i am sure i can build my stamina back up again 

i did sit ups for 30 reps with 25kg dumbell on my chest  could of done more but decided not too

and no i have no abs covered by fat 

Just dont ask me to do any press ups cuz u will get about 1-3 haha


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

full situps use hip flexors mostly, a common sign of poor form is lower back pain .......... from what i know, most forces dont relly on them too much these days except in basic training and you dont need to be able to do 000's.

to work up to full situps (military with legs supported) try doing leg raises and reverse knee ups............... both are contra indicated however


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

samurai69 said:


> full situps use hip flexors mostly, a common sign of poor form is lower back pain .......... from what i know, most forces dont relly on them too much these days except in basic training and you dont need to be able to do 000's.
> 
> to work up to full situps (military with legs supported) try doing leg raises and reverse knee ups............... both are contra indicated however


Thing is I manage 10-15 but its REALLY sore by the end, I really need to be knocking out 40-50+

I was thinking about doing them on a swiss ball for a while...


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

ones in army will be done with partner holding feet or tucked under wall bars, make sure good angle of legs-straighter=more dangerous.

agree with sam69 tho crunches/planketc better


----------

